# Surprised no one else has posted this yet



## NorCalUSN (Dec 13, 2022)

"Across my three kids, I probably spent about $10,000 a year," says Salandy, a software consultant.












						Club soccer puts the sport out of reach for many kids
					

Playing competitive youth soccer can cost families a small fortune, excluding kids who might excel at the sport. There are efforts around the country to get more kids in the game.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Code (Dec 13, 2022)

I wonder why they single out soccer?  Is it because the World Cup frenzy right now?  The costs of other competitive sports is just as high or higher.  Baseball, gymnastics, cheer, football, and many more are cashing in on travel ball as well.


----------



## NorCalUSN (Dec 13, 2022)

Code said:


> I wonder why they single out soccer?  Is it because the World Cup frenzy right now?  The costs of other competitive sports is just as high or higher.  Baseball, gymnastics, cheer, football, and many more are cashing in on travel ball as well.


Had a friend his son plays club ice hockey in the Bay Area, I couldn't fathom his cost outlays.


----------



## Orangeteam (Dec 13, 2022)

The tournament process really drives the cost up.  Cost is high and can exceed the actual cost of club dues.

There are also alot of leagues that produce very good players that are not affilited with US Soccer.   There is an entire underground, or unaffiliated leagues set up here that some kids only play in those leagues. 
US Soccer is aware of them and i know of a few instances where kids have been pulled into the talent id and iD2 sessions.
The sunday league here has a few scouts from mexico that show up about 2x per year and kids who have never played in the club scene have taken down for trials.   Some of these kids are playing for a $40 registration fee and $3 ref fee per game.   The local are has 6 fields, all being used Sat am to Sunday afternoon.   Hundreds of kids out there.

If you want to really make it accessible start with how ta converting tennis courts and the some of the vacant inner city basketball courts to futsal courts where kids can just play.   Most public grass fields are crappy at best.  I see alot of tennis and basketball courts going unused.


----------



## TopesWin (Dec 14, 2022)

Of course it's great when any outlet covers this issue, but this article is recycled conventional wisdom without any new insight.  NPR is usually much better.


----------

